# There’s got to be a better DC hose for portable planer



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I’m so tired of cutting this hose to fit. Pretty soon there’s isn’t going to be any hose left. I was really happy to find this hose because it was so flexible which made it so easy for me to pull it out for use and easy to push back for storage. I have some thicker PVC hose from Harbor Freight, but I don’t know if it would be any better. I wish the DC port was below the table so I could just use a 90 deg elbow to the hose instead of hanging from its own bend.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Get a piece of 1x2 or 1x3 or something roughly that size and however long needed to reach the hose from that metal leg of the stand shown in the picture. About half to 3/4 of the way down the leg drill 2 holes to mount the board to. The other end of the board, get some heavy plastic tie straps, lift the hose up a bit to take weight off of the hose where it is breaking and tie strap the hose to the board


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What's the "big" picture?*

Is the hose going to an overhead duct run? OR is the hose going downward to a floor run on the DC unit. Either way, use a 45 degree fitting right at the planer and make the turn more gradual:









4" schedule 30 will work with "dust collector" fittings, IF you use one of these:


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm glad to have read this before setting mine up. I shouldn't have to worry about breakage as much..right now I just blow the shaving into my neighbors car in the middle of the night.. jk.. I don't really do that, but it's a nice tip..


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Bill, I have the same setup as you have in the first photo except that I have a Blast Gate in line. Overhead would have been nice but then I have the roll up garage door to deal with. It looks like you have a better hose than I have, Where did you get that at?

I might have to try something like what dirty-curty suggested by supporting the hose. I really don’t have much room to play with in tight little shop.

As you can see from the photo below that I’m real packed in like sardines, plus I have to move it out each time I use the planer or the jointer.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

You people and your nice clean work areas disgust me..
Ok, better put I'm envious and probably just lazy.
I really need to set up a dust collection system instead of the floor and broom..


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

allpurpose said:


> You people and your nice clean work areas disgust me..
> Ok, better put I'm envious and probably just lazy.
> I really need to set up a dust collection system instead of the floor and broom..


Oh believe me it is not always like this. LOL It can get pretty bad Depending on the project i'm doing. Its just that I only take photos when its cleaned up. :icon_smile:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I use the flexible, stretchable 4 inch hose sold by Rockler. I connect it to the planer, jointer, or the drum sander.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been using this hose for a while and finally bought a second one when I cut the first one up for the CNC - Powertec 20' Clear. I don't get the impression this hose is going to split like that.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Sleeper said:


> Oh believe me it is not always like this. LOL It can get pretty bad Depending on the project i'm doing. Its just that I only take photos when its cleaned up. :icon_smile:


Strangely enough I'm just now getting around to getting things up off the floor to make it easier to sweep things up. Between air hoses, extension cords, table legs, odd pieces of wood and so on it's not as easy as it sounds. I'll get there, everything is all nice and tidy then one little project and it's right back to square one. If I thought suspending everything from the ceiling would work I'd do it, but a table saw hanging from the rafters? I'm just not feeling it..
I have a hunch the garage shrinks in direct proportion to every trip to the store and someday I'll prove that theory. I only have one area where a dust collection system might fit and that area currently is where all the lawn equipment goes.Maybe I'll just kill all the grass and bushes and solve that problem. 
Thinking about suspending things from up above a dust collection system could work from up in that wasted space..it's a 9 foot ceiling here so there's that..

Ok..back to work. I've hijacked your thread enough for one day.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I try to avoid stuff hanging down from the ceiling because it interferes with turning long boards around and also for shelves and such along the walls, but sometimes there’s not much you can do unless you’ve designed the shop to have floor outlets. I drew up plans for my future shop that will have all the dust collocation outside the walls with thru-wall ports and in floor port under my table saw.

I have everything up on wheels so I can move things around for cleaning. I usually open up the garage door and blow the floor stuff out the door and sweep it up from the driveway, but I still need the dust collection system for the bulk of it while I’m cutting or whatever. On street cleaning days I blow everything including leaves from the yard out into the street for the streetcleaner.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

*I think it’s solved for now*

I added a 90°elbow to go straight down. I originally thought it might interfere with my clearance, but wood slides right through without touching it. I’m going to run screws through the pieces so that it can’t come apart except for the hose fitting because I need to add an extension when I pull it all the way out side for long boards. I also need something thinner than the bungee straps to support it because I sometimes use the top of the planer as a side table for cutting plywood on the table saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's what I see....*

Why not move everything to the left side instead of wrapping it that way underneath and then down? I would "ditch" the blast gate and put it at the origin of the flex pipe or not at all. If you don't want to suck air from this planer, just don't hook it up. They are very restrictive because they don't completely open. Remove everything that's not necessary. Make short, straight runs. Use 45's when possible, not 90's. :smile3:


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Bill, but it’s the only way I can do it because I have to squeeze it as tight to the jointer as I can when not in use and two 45’s take too much room next to the saw.

I have to use the blast gate because I have two wye’s connecting my TS, Planer, and Jointer into one hose to my HF Dust Collector. Besides suction is an entirely different than blowing saw dust through pipe.



















The HF Dust Collector also has a wye, but I’m using that to separate my Table saw area from my drill press, Router Table and band saw on the other side of my shop all of which have blast gates to maximize suction.


----------

